# Apple tree pruning



## ditchdog (Jan 7, 2002)

I am looking for information on when and how to prune old apple tress on own land. They have been neglected for a few years but still show signs of life. When is the best time to prune them back? How much should we remove? What keep of fertilizer and when should we feed them?


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 7, 2002)

Apple trees have been pruned already in my area. Depending on the variety most are pruned to accomidate the pickers. The interior branches are removed and the tops wacked out of them so the ladders that they use will reach the top of the tree.

Do a soil test for fruit trees with your extension office. Then follow the recommendations on results.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 8, 2002)

Apples realy don't need fertilizer. It is being found that lots of N only makes the shoots grow fast, but there is not enough of the other elements to make the necesary compounds to fight off insects and diseases.

Olsd trees should have a minimum of foliage removed. Since it is your tree you can make it a long term project.

Keep the wounds small, ie don't remove big limbs if you can help it.

this search has more info on proper pruning.


----------

